# Lets all Laugh at Matt Walsh



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

with his Miami Heat guarantee


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brutal. :laugh:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Just like Bilas said, "Whoever told Matt Walsh he was a 1st rd pick is an idiot"


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

he deserved it.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That stings. :rotf:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome to the NBDL


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

NBADraft.net had him going in the first round. 

I wonder if you could do a little research, and figure out which agents feed NBADraft (Matt Walsh) and which ones ignore them (Rashad McCants).


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Im The One said:


> Just like Bilas said, "Whoever told Matt Walsh he was a 1st rd pick is an idiot"


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> with his Miami Heat guarantee


 :banana: :banana: hahah Nice one Beez


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What?

You guys haven't been laughing at Matt Walsh since he first showed up at UF? Yall got a lot of catching up to do.

:laugh:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Im The One said:


> Just like Bilas said, "Whoever told Matt Walsh he was a 1st rd pick is an idiot"


He said that? :laugh: Ouch!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm really surprised that David Lee got drafted in the first round.This seems to be based exclusively upon his workouts and combine scores.I always thought that he was overrated.On espn.com there's a story that I believe says that he was the only SEC player to be drafted(as a senior).It lists about seven or eight SEC players who came out early and went undrafted,not to mention all the players who never went to school.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:rofl: Awesome thread.

I was pretty mad when I heard about that "Miami Heat guarantee". He sucks and he'll never make an NBA team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

His girlfriend was Playboy Miss July 2002


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ian said:


> His girlfriend was Playboy Miss July 2002


I'm sure she'll be leaving him on his way to Ft. Myers to play for the Florida Flame. Tee Hee.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

this thread is so cruel.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

I laugh at Anthony Roberson as well. They're both idiots, as is Randolph Morris.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

can't forget Shavlik Randolph.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Nah, these people have had a hard 24 hours. I think I'll shelve the laughter for now.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

DH12 said:


> I laugh at Anthony Roberson as well. They're both idiots, as is Randolph Morris.



i still think MOrris will find his way into the NBA someday.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Shavlik Randolph!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> can't forget Shavlik Randolph.



It might have been a good decision for him, i mean would he really be drafted if he stayed in school. Instead of coming off the bench for duke he'll be washing the bench at mcdonalds.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

stl705 said:


> It might have been a good decision for him, i mean would he really be drafted if he stayed in school. Instead of coming off the bench for duke he'll be washing the bench at mcdonalds.


 *dead*


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

stl705 said:


> It might have been a good decision for him, i mean would he really be drafted if he stayed in school. Instead of coming off the bench for duke he'll be washing the bench at mcdonalds.


At least if he stays 4 years he gets a quality education, and can go do smoething hes good at (ie. not basketball)


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> At least if he stays 4 years he gets a quality education, and can go do smoething hes good at (ie. not basketball)


I know i was jk, he would've been able to make probably the same amout of money if not more if he would have graduated and did something else other than basketball.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Coach K told Randolph that he would be picked so he wouldn't have to deal with Randolph again.

As for Walsh, he won't make an nbdl team.... He won't get drafted down there either.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

:clap: Dang Matt and Roberson  Florida going to miss you guys


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Nah, these people have had a hard 24 hours. I think I'll shelve the laughter for now.


I'm in the same boat. That's kind of like taunting high school and/or college teams when their season ends. YOu really have to think about it. The majority of this guy's life was spent to get into the draft, and then he isn't picked? He feels terrible enough already...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ClayVTrainum said:


> I'm in the same boat. That's kind of like taunting high school and/or college teams when their season ends. YOu really have to think about it. The majority of this guy's life was spent to get into the draft, and then he isn't picked? He feels terrible enough already...


 And that means what? The arrogance of these same players make these guys easy victims. Put it this way, hes a victim of his own arrogance


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> At least if he stays 4 years he gets a quality education, and can go do smoething hes good at (ie. not basketball)


Shavlik Randolph will graduate from Duke this summer, he will have finished his degree in 3 years. So basically - you hate your coach, you have no future and you are done with shcool, what else is there to do?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Randolph is the symbol of why kids want to go to the pro's! At one time many thought it was a toss up between him and Amare for top player in the class!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Matthew Maurer said:


> Randolph is the symbol of why kids want to go to the pro's! At one time many thought it was a toss up between him and Amare for top player in the class!!!


[email protected] guys like Dave Telep.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Lol Hkf


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

vadimivich said:


> Shavlik Randolph will graduate from Duke this summer, he will have finished his degree in 3 years. So basically - you hate your coach, you have no future and you are done with shcool, what else is there to do?


Transfer to a different college.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If we are going to go full circle with the SEC, shouldn't everyone laugh at Keleena Azubuike, too?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Nah, these people have had a hard 24 hours. I think I'll shelve the laughter for now.


Its been over 24 hours...wanna laugh now?

Its so true...this seems to be the weakest the SEC has been in a long time and EVERYONE that has a speck of talent wants to jump ship? Matt Walsh might make a squad ala Matt Friejie but he wont ever play, and it wont be for long. His length, and handles will make teams take a look on giving him a small 10 day contract at some point in time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> If we are going to go full circle with the SEC, shouldn't everyone laugh at Keleena Azubuike, too?


Man that UK team could have been something to be scared of. I heard they were already engraving the SEC Championship trophy with UK's name on it before the entire team's ego inflated 1000000%. They are still talented but they LOST and they LOST hard.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Just like Vitale says: "They are basketball vagabonds" Going from team to team,country to country. 

Every year after the draft, ESPN should have a show on the guys from previous drafts who were not picked or cut and how they ended up. Maybe that will wake people up?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Matt Walsh has been invited and will play for both the Sonics and Heat summer league teams...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Matt Walsh has been invited and will play for both the Sonics and Heat summer league teams...


Do you know if that's in two different leagues or if he will have to turn down one of the offers?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Do you know if that's in two different leagues or if he will have to turn down one of the offers?


Two different leagues.....Salt Lake City and Las Vegas....


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think Walsh will make an NBA team, it might be after a year in the NBDL, but he will make a team. He has a good handle, passes the ball very well, and has a good jumper, give him some time to work on his "D", and get a little stronger, and he will get a call up.

Good luck Matt Walsh!


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> And that means what? The arrogance of these same players make these guys easy victims. Put it this way, hes a victim of his own arrogance



Victim of their own arrogance, or victim of being gullable and listening to the wrong people?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The former. Listen to him talk or anyone around the UF campus and they will tell you the same


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Walsh Signs 2 year deal with Heat*

I guess Walsh got the last laugh.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36632/20050713/walsh_signs_contract_with_miami/


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Walsh Signs 2 year deal with Heat*



Captain Obvious said:


> I guess Walsh got the last laugh.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36632/20050713/walsh_signs_contract_with_miami/


and hes not even doing well in the summer leagues

im hoping this is for the nbdl. I dont want him on the active roster


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Walsh Signs 2 year deal with Heat*



Captain Obvious said:


> I guess Walsh got the last laugh.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36632/20050713/walsh_signs_contract_with_miami/


 i would guess so hes stealing money from you guys


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I say they should have a show right after the draft showing those who were not drafted or got cut after the 2nd round. Where they are two or three years later. 

That might bring some to reality


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Walsh got first round money...why would you laugh at him?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

cheezdoodle said:


> Walsh got first round money...why would you laugh at him?


 Because hes stealing money


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

I think I'll trust Pat Riley on that one...the Heat need a guard with size who can shoot, handle, pass and plays his heart out. Walsh fits the bill perfectly.

Just admit that you came out looking stupid here and we can all move on.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

cheezdoodle said:


> I think I'll trust Pat Riley on that one...the Heat need a guard with size who can shoot, handle, pass and plays his heart out. Walsh fits the bill perfectly.
> 
> Just admit that you came out looking stupid here and we can all move on.


 How can I admit I came out looking stupid when this guy has stunk it up during the summer leagues. Hes just not that good.


----------

